# Quadarray anmalen



## BigPEatrli (28. Jun 2008)

Ich habe ein QuadArray und das stellt (bildlich dargestellt) eine Band aus zusammenhängenden Quadraten dar. Wenn ich das Band nun drehe, ist die Rückseite durchsichtig, bzw farblos. Wie kann ich das beheben, bzw eine andere Farbe für die Rückseite geben?
Grüße


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jun 2008)

Vermutung: PolygonAttributes setzen, und dort CULL_NONE einstellen.


----------



## Gast (30. Jun 2008)

Sehr gut! DANKE


----------

